# Where'd eBay go??



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been on the other side of the country, visiting my brother. When I got back I noticed the eBay strip on the left side of the home page is gone, replaced by a few ads for used cars and other non-RR stuff. Did I change something in my computer before I left, or is this intentional? I always check the eBay column before logging in and I've bought a fair amount of things as a result of checking that strip.

Yeah, I know I can set up eBay to let me know......I already have half a dozen interests covered that way. But I liked having a quick look at the auctions that were close to expiring without having to log in to their site, etc.

Boy, I really hate change.

JackM


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm still seeing the G scale ebay stuff. Try clearing your browser cache and reloading the page.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

For some reason, the ebay ads aren't showing in internet explorer. I haven't figured out why yet... I'm working on it.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I brought up Firefox just for fun, and the eBay list does show up on the left. So if you can figure it out, Shad, maybe I'm not the only person who appreciates it. I can live without it, I'm sure. I'm not about to switch everything over to Firefox just for the eBay list. 

JackM 

Puh-leaze - let's skip the lectures about how IE sucks and Firefox, Safari and Linux are far superior. Maybe they are. But I haven't had IE crash on me since I traded in the computer I built with hamfest parts and Windows 3.1 for a Dell.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I've figured it out.. Another case of IE not working the same way as everyone else, and ebay changing the way their banners work...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I use IE, when I'm logged *out*, evilbay comes up on the left side, when I'm logged *in*, its gone!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By vsmith on 07 Feb 2012 03:32 PM 
I use IE, when I'm logged *out*, evilbay comes up on the left side, when I'm logged *in*, its gone! 
Because you are a 1st class member and those ads are hidden for logged in 1st class members..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

victor... have some more coffee... 

hahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm a second class user using IE and i got ebay's ads with the "resized" pics as i always did.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, Shad. It popped up in a new, crisper format as soon as I accessed MLS. I logged in to say thanks, and will now log out to see if there's anything I need in the current list. A nice way to start my day: coffee, MLS, eBay and spending money for something I didn't know I needed. 

JackM


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Feb 2012 03:57 PM 
victor... have some more coffee... 

hahahaha! 

Greg 









THANKS


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Victor, how did you sneak in my house and get me just before my daily commute? 

hahahaha! 

Greg


----------

